# Lowell PD



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Good Morning, I am having my interview with the Lowell Police Department for a Police Officer Position. I am quite nervous, as I always get when it comes to these Police oral board interviews. For anyone out there who works for Lowell PD or knows someone who works there, could they tell me what to expect from the Brass that will be well represented at the interview panel? This is a very exciting time for me, but also very nerve racking, I've been through these interviews before with other agencies, but this one is the BIG one. I am a resident of Lowell, and have been trying to get on LPD for some time now. I understand how busy the city of Lowell can be for the Police. I am right up there in the running, and people have told me I have an excellant chance of getting on. I am nervous as hell, due to the interview. I also feel if I do well at the interview, I got it made as long as I pass all the other steps, which in comparison to the interview would be a breeze. I feel that I don't do well in front a board like this, the nerves get the best of me &amp; I panic. Any helpful tips anyone can provide will be greatful. Thanks a whole bunch and stay safe.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i was in the middle east w/ a lowell cop, but i can't find his email address. sorry. but best of luck bro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

dsm290 - When is your interview? I scored in the top five and have yet to hear anything about oral boards, however, they did do my background. What did you get for a civil service score? Wasn't the last day to sign up yesterday?


----------

